# Jon Stewart: Your Race Card Is Maxed Out



## Big Don (Aug 12, 2010)

Genius


----------



## seasoned (Aug 12, 2010)

I think it is all bull crap, how about the *RIGHT* or *WRONG* card.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 12, 2010)

seasoned said:


> I think it is all bull crap, how about the *RIGHT* or *WRONG* card.


Nothing is RIGHT or WRONG. I am offended you even suggested it might be. How dare you.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 12, 2010)

*RIGHT* or *left* card ????


----------



## Big Don (Aug 12, 2010)

seasoned said:


> *RIGHT* or *left* card ????


If there is no right or wrong, how can there be a left or right? What are you, some kind of  sideist?


----------



## elder999 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey, my race card is still good....



I don't leave home without it.....:lol:

Everyone should have one:


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 12, 2010)

"Nice work, Dumbledore."  LOL!


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 13, 2010)

I thought he said "Dumbledork".

But yes, pure genius!


----------

